

Show HN:  My iOS5 app using CoreImage and Twitter integration - progolferyo
http://www.getspookify.com

======
andreasklinger
Add a function that shows ghosts are shaded figures/faces in dark spots of
group pictures. And explain that there is the strongest XYZenergy the phone
cpuld detect. Offer an option to facebook tag the people in the group picture
- go viral

------
progolferyo
Ughh, the link is broken at the moment, stupid EC2 Elastic IP screwed up my
instance and therefore my DNS. Here's a link to the app,
<http://bit.ly/spookify> in the meantime...

------
SurfScore
Looks like a well done app, not very original, but that doesn't mean much. If
you can position it right and gain some traction, you should be able to hit
the top of the charts by halloween

------
chriseidhof
Nice!

When I played around with CI I noticed that a _lot_ of filters were still
missing, almost all the filters I needed... how are your findings in this
regard?

------
czhiddy
What was your experience with CoreImage like? Is the accelerated rendering
noticeably faster than compositing with CG?

~~~
progolferyo
So the rendering is definitely faster but I think the biggest advantage to
non-computer graphics engineers is in the available API's over the actual
improvement in rendering time, at least with what I ended up doing with it.

------
djangle
Nice. Another similar app is <http://www.demoncam.com/>

------
andrewtbham
Besides putting it on hacker news, how do you plan to promote your app?

~~~
progolferyo
Honestly, it was just a fun project that let me experiment with the new
CoreImage API's, but also make something fun, polished and worth a buck. With
the new camera in the iPhone4S and everyone upgrading to iOS5, the photo apps
are going to explode.

------
mobirati
Spookify is like a halloween version of Instagram :)

